# Scanner Lesson



## Dobo (Dec 11, 2008)

I know there are quite a few threads on scanners, I did the search, but my questions differs a little. Can someone teach me the basics of scanners? Does any scanner work with all police/fire/ems? or are different scanners more for different areas? If I wanted to pick up a scanner to hear local traffic what would I need? Would it work the same when I move out west?

As you can tell I am a real novice so please be patient


----------



## EMT007 (Dec 11, 2008)

I'll do my best with my limited knowledge - hopefully someone else can come and give more detail. 

But basically, there is a range of radio frequencies that a scanner can pick up, which is the range that includes public safety, air traffic, etc etc. So yes, it will work nationwide, but...



> Does any scanner work with all police/fire/ems?



No, different radio systems require different types of scanners. For example, if a fire department uses a trunked radio system, you need a scanner that can scan a trunked system. Basically, a trunked radio system is one that utilizes a small number of actual radio frequencies (which have to be assigned to an agency by the FCC), but allows the agency to have tons of "channels" that they can use, called talk groups.
Similarly for digital radio systems (which is what LAPD uses around where I am), you need a scanner that can handle digital transmissions (more expensive than most other scanners).

So try to figure out what type of system your local departments have (a lot of agencies post their radio frequencies online and actually encourage scanning), and get a scanner that can pick up that type of transmission.


----------



## Dobo (Dec 11, 2008)

Thank you, that answered exactly what I needed to know, basically I am not going to waist my money right now on a scanner if I am moving to Alberta in a couple months.


----------



## marineman (Dec 11, 2008)

007 are those EMS agencies that encourage scanning or other public service agencies? Our area considers all com channels used by EMS "secure" frequencies meaning yes they can be picked up by scanners but legally we can transmit identifying patient information via radio without violating any patient rights. For that reason I could not see any EMS agency encouraging scanning but maybe other areas have different rules for the radio.


P.S. If you have the right scanner you can also pick up cell phones if you want. And no I don't have a scanner but some friends are radio geeks.


----------



## seanm028 (Dec 11, 2008)

marineman said:


> P.S. If you have the right scanner you can also pick up cell phones if you want. And no I don't have a scanner but some friends are radio geeks.



Most scanners can do this if you modify the electronics.  Obviously, commercial scanners do not come standard with the ability to pick up cell phone transmissions because that is illegal.


----------



## MRE (Dec 11, 2008)

marineman said:


> P.S. If you have the right scanner you can also pick up cell phones if you want. And no I don't have a scanner but some friends are radio geeks.



The days of listening to cell phones with scanners are gone in the US.  Cell service is now completely digital and encrypted so that it cannot be monitored by scanners.


----------



## traumateam1 (Dec 11, 2008)

Dobo said:


> Thank you, that answered exactly what I needed to know, basically I am not going to waist my money right now on a scanner if I am moving to Alberta in a couple months.



Northern Alberta... Fort Mac?


----------



## Dobo (Dec 11, 2008)

Possibly either that or Grande Prairie..I am hoping for GP because I have a girlfriend there, but I will take whatever I have to if I cannot get Grande Prairie


----------



## traumateam1 (Dec 11, 2008)

Dobo said:


> Possibly either that or Grande Prairie..I am hoping for GP because I have a girlfriend there, but I will take whatever I have to if I cannot get Grande Prairie



Probably get GP, but you will definately get Fort Mac no problem lol. Right now I am trying to decided between Calagary, Edmonton, and Fort Mac.


----------



## Dobo (Dec 11, 2008)

Yeah Ft. mac is my back up. I am trying to stay away from Calgary and Edmonton, because I am not a fan of the big city. I am more a rural type of guy.

I know there are a few postings in GP right now, so hopefully when my traing is complete next month there will still be some there.

Ft.Mac wouldn't be so bad except that I have a girl in GP, so hence that is my first choice.


----------



## traumateam1 (Dec 11, 2008)

Well that makes complete sense. I know Fort Mac can pay cost of living ($1400/month) plus the EMR wages. The only problem is, the big oil city lol. Lots of money + not much to do = lots of druggies lol

I on the other hand love the big city. I will probably be going to Calgary!


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 11, 2008)

Are you sure you would want to live in ScannerLand? Its an odd place with a very unique population.


----------



## medicdan (Dec 11, 2008)

There are a few websites that list frequencies for public safety sytems. I know of two in my area
scancapecod.com and scanboston.com
google to see if you can find some in your area. Alternatively, some services around here broadcast their dispatch over the internet-- see if you can find that.
I'll admit to being a whacker and listening to other agencies when I am at work... I want to hear what else is going on in the area.

Good luck!


----------



## Dobo (Dec 11, 2008)

traumateam1 said:


> Well that makes complete sense. I know Fort Mac can pay cost of living ($1400/month) plus the EMR wages. The only problem is, the big oil city lol. Lots of money + not much to do = lots of druggies lol
> 
> I on the other hand love the big city. I will probably be going to Calgary!



Yeah I have heard it is a party town because everyones wallet is bulging... Me though I don't drink, do drugs or anything so I will most likely just buy a big screen and watch a lot of movie LOL

I must admit Calgary and Edmonton are a lot more atractive to me than Toronto is LOL I cannot stand even driving through Toronto... just too many people


----------



## traumateam1 (Dec 11, 2008)

Dobo said:


> Yeah I have heard it is a party town because everyones wallet is bulging... Me though I don't drink, do drugs or anything so I will most likely just buy a big screen and watch a lot of movie LOL
> 
> I must admit Calgary and Edmonton are a lot more atractive to me than Toronto is LOL I cannot stand even driving through Toronto... just too many people



Thats what I would do if I lived there too. Work, and watch movies on my wall tv lol  

Maybe Ill see you in EMT class one day!


----------



## Dobo (Dec 11, 2008)

BossyCow said:


> Are you sure you would want to live in ScannerLand? Its an odd place with a very unique population.



I grew up in a small fishing town on lake Erie and lived next to my Grandparents and they were on the water and Grandpa always had a scanner running listening to the ship come and go, I guess it is a lot different with EMS though because the ships used to joke around a lot on the radio and it was fun to listen to. I assume they expect more radio discipline for an Paramedics


----------



## Dobo (Dec 11, 2008)

traumateam1 said:


> Thats what I would do if I lived there too. Work, and watch movies on my wall tv lol
> 
> Maybe Ill see you in EMT class one day!



I am planning on putting in 12-18 months experience before I upgrade to the EMT so I may see you there after all


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 11, 2008)

BossyCow said:


> Are you sure you would want to live in ScannerLand? Its an odd place with a very unique population.



Hey...I resemble that comment...


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 11, 2008)

EMT007 said:


> I'll do my best with my limited knowledge - hopefully someone else can come and give more detail.
> 
> But basically, there is a range of radio frequencies that a scanner can pick up, which is the range that includes public safety, air traffic, etc etc. So yes, it will work nationwide, but...
> 
> ...



while the above is certainly true, its also not 100% relative to what you want to do.

all of the so called "public safety" scanners sold(at least in the states) scan all bands and are trunk tracking capable. the new models coming on line are apco25 capable as well. as long as you dont buy one of the scanners designed just for listening to stock car races and what not, you should be right as rain.

theres a big gap in what you can spend on a scanner. bottom of the line with very few features, <100 bucks. top of the line with everyhting anybody could want in a scanner, 500+.


----------



## mikie (Dec 11, 2008)

*great website*

www.radioreference.com

Has a Wiki, Forum and Database.  Has all you need to know and place to ask about radio operations (especially Ham).  Also a regional section to get more specific answers.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 13, 2008)

Agreed. www.radioreference.com is the place to find out everything you'd ever want to know about scanners. 

(I have one on my desk, but it just monitors Seattle Fire.)


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 13, 2008)

n7lxi said:


> Agreed. www.radioreference.com is the place to find out everything you'd ever want to know about scanners.
> 
> (I have one on my desk, but it just monitors Seattle Fire.)



Ah.. from the I-5 corridor.. that explains the starbucks, bremerton ferry post on the other thread... You with Seattle Fire? I have some friends there.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 13, 2008)

Nope. I'm too old for the fire stuff. 
I'm with KC SAR and a staff instructor for the Red Cross. 

I'm back in EMS after 20 years and with luck, heading to Medic School next. (Fingers crossed.)


----------



## TgerFoxMark (Dec 18, 2008)

My Significant Other Listens To The Scanner When I Am Working. And Damn To Hell My Cell Phones Messed Up Auto Caps.


----------



## EdmontonFireRadio (Dec 19, 2008)

Radio Reference is a great place to take a look at the radio system that you want to listen to so you will know what type of scanner to get. For instance, here in Edmonton any scanner that can track an EDACS system will do fine. However in Calgary you will need a radio like the Radio Shack PRO-96 that can track a P25 system. 

One thing you may want to think about is searching to see if someone has a scanner feed setup that you can hear online. One great place to look is shoutcast. As you can see from the link there are a ton of agencies that you can listen to free of charge.


----------



## Dobo (Dec 20, 2008)

Okay again I am a rookie here, what scanner would be best to pick up these frequencies?

http://www.radioreference.com/apps/db/?aid=5147


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 20, 2008)

any scanner will do it for you. you just have to examine your budget and go from there.

a word of caution, much like anything else radio technology changes from time to time. the big thing now is this apco25 nonsense. everytime they come out with soemthign new and start to sell it to all the dept chiefs, everybody needs new gear. trunking, digital, secure dig etc. just so you're prepared to maybe need to upgrade in a year or three.

then again, some towns have been using simplex vhf systems since they were invented and have no thoughts about changing so you might be fine with a 80's scanner until the end of time.


----------



## MRE (Dec 20, 2008)

Dobo said:


> Okay again I am a rookie here, what scanner would be best to pick up these frequencies?
> 
> http://www.radioreference.com/apps/db/?aid=5147




Are you looking for a handheld, mobile (in your car) or fixed (in your house) scanner?


----------



## Dobo (Dec 20, 2008)

fixed scanner for home use only


----------



## EdmontonFireRadio (Dec 20, 2008)

Dobo said:


> fixed scanner for home use only



Out of curiosity, how much do you want to spend? Are you wanting to spend as little as you can in order to hear those frequencies? Or do you want to spend a little more and be ready in case you move to an area that has a digital trunk system?


----------



## Dobo (Dec 20, 2008)

Well I would like a decent scanner, I am not moving anywhere so these frequencies would be fine. But I would like a scanner that is if possible upgradeable in case there are any changes in the area. So I am flexible with price, I don't want the cheapest I can find but I don't want to shell out a months salary either


----------



## EdmontonFireRadio (Dec 20, 2008)

What I would suggest is to pick up a used Radio Shack PRO-96. This is the scanner that we use for the Edmonton feed. It will work on just about any radio system that you would come across, including the frequencies that are in use in your area.


----------



## Dobo (Dec 20, 2008)

Okay I was broke before now I am really broke but I picked up a Radio Shack Pro 96.... Thank you for the help everyone!


----------

